# Bonding fiberfax to firewall



## Pinballwizzard (Sep 7, 2009)

After consulting my Bengillis books I found that he recommended a bead of high temp silicone to glue the fiberfax mat to the stainless steel firewall. Is this the way most people go or is there a better way?


----------

